# Catawba worms



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey all. I'm wondering if any of you have used Catawba worms for bait? I have thousands of them at the house and was told they make great bait. Let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Also known as catalpa worms are awesome bait! However they are also good for your tree so don't over collect them. If the catalpa worms are falling in the water under a tree like that just throw a lil black Crappy jig and they will hit em just the same.


----------



## profishman (Oct 12, 2005)

*Worms*

You are sooooo lucky... Pick a ZipLock bag about 7/8 full and put cornmeal on them, shake them up . What you don't use now you can freeze and use later. GREAT for CATFISH.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Can you post a picture of them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

This is a coincidence as I was just this morning writing an article for my fishing blog about Catalpa worms! LOL Here is a picture of one. Probably the best fish bait known to man in the last gazillion years or so...


----------



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

Here's one picture I snapped yesterday. The picture posted is exactly what we have. Looks like I know what I'm using on Sunday.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

This is 2 cool  I started a thread a few weeks back wondering if the hurricanes had hurt them. They are the absolute best blue cat bait you can put on a hook in the se texas rivers and creeks. As long as you keep them fresh and yellow you are in business. Where are these located ??


----------



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

So here's what I captured today, this is about 2/3 of them. So now what?


----------



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

The bottom of the bucket is about 3 inches deep with worms.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Put them in something that allows air to circulate and a few fresh leaves. Make sure that they can't crawl out. They'll be good till you go fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

What I don't plan on taking tomorrow I can freeze? People have told me that I can freeze them and they'll be just as good, is that correct?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nothing frozen is "just as good." Although, they will still catch fish.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Kerr_Kid said:


> So here's what I captured today, this is about 2/3 of them. So now what?


Send them to me for a proper disposal.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Just wonder where around Clear Lake I can find Catalpa tree to collect these worms?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

BullyARed said:


> Just wonder where around Clear Lake I can find Catalpa tree to collect these worms?


Should be plenty trees around There in Bloom here..We just dont get worms Our clay soil is too dense I been told..When I was in Nacogdoches we had plenty..Great bait and friend used to supply me with froze ones..This seems to be like he did it..Been a long time ...


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Also look at the post above by Profishman for freezing instructions.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Get you an old brown grocery bag and put several green catapla leaves in it. Put the worms in the bag you want to fish with this weekend. Fold the top over and clamp with a clothes pin or two. Make sure to don't have any gaps or you'll have worms everywhere . If you are going to use the remainder pretty quick put them in yellow cornmeal, seal them and put them in the refrigerator. If you freeze them in water they are good for a SHORT TIME when you thaw them out. The key is to keep the yellow color vivid. When it turns brown or dark they are thru catching fish !!


----------



## rsumrall (Jul 2, 2010)

You can also keep them alive in a refrigerator for up to a week, but take them out every couple days and let them exercise. I use a well sealed paper bag or large plastic coffee can.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

^^ x 2


----------



## profishman (Oct 12, 2005)

*Worms*

Bring ME some next time you are over here......:bounce:


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Also when freezing put in a paper sack with the top pinned shut the will limb the sack and freeze so they are not stuck together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for all of the info!! The Catawba worms worked!! Unfortunately we didn't snap any photos but we did alright, no limits were caught but we were able to start filling the freezers.


----------

